# de-laminations



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi one and all I have a 58 plate auto-trail scout it has some de-lamination in the rear lounge. I contacted the dealer and they have authorisation from auto-trail to carryout the the repair. I live up in Aberdeenshire so will have to travel down to Durham and leave the van for about 48hrs, this means I will have to stay down there so should I try and get my hotel expenses paid for by auto-trail or from the dealer.

regards

Bernie


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

which dealer in durham are you using


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*delamitation*

Hi I can confirm you will get nothing from AT,my miami was still under warranty and my over cab window (fixed) just took off and smashed on the road and I was on a site 65 miles from the factory and was told it would take 24 hrs to replace and cure, as we were on holiday I asked for b & b cost and they said no. after waiting a few hours and I asked manager if we could buy lunch in their canteen again no but he told me there was a burger van a mile away and as it was pouring rain I asked if we could get someone to give us ( elderly pensioners) a lift again no.Next day when all complete I asked same manager for some compensation for two days loss of holiday and the that I had to travel 130 miles return trip from site, would you believe he gave me 2 galls of diesel .
GEOMAR


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*delaminate*

Hi Bernies
the nearest autotrail dealer to us is Perthshire caravans which is halfway between Dundee and Perth on the A90 next to the Horn restaurant thats roughly 77 miles from Abardeen, thats where I bought mine new
GEOMAR


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The warranty that is provided with new products covers the cost of replacement (or repair ) for any parts that fail. They never cover what are refered to as "consequential" costs such as B&B etc.

You might get a "goodwill" payment from some companies but thats all it is, goodwill, your are not ENTITLED to anything other than the defect being rectified without cost to you.

Thats why it is always a good idea to purchase your MH from a dealership that is as close as possible. Its a bit galling to find it will cost you a hundred pounds in fuel and accomodation to get a twenty quid repar done!


----------

